# Windows XP - Can't remove programs.



## chilloutguy (May 25, 2007)

Hello everyone.

When I go to Add or Remove programs in Windows XP and for example try to remove Photo Shop Cs I don't see the button Remove I only see the size of the program and how often I have used it. 

When I click on some other programs I do see the button remove. And also I have a feeling that not all programs are listed there.

Any Ideas?

Thank you.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Have you done any cleaning that may have removed some files, such as install.log files?

To repair the uninstallers, re-install the apps.


----------



## chilloutguy (May 25, 2007)

No, I have not done any cleaning. I mean I installed Yahoo Messenger and removed one or two (Yahoo) components that's all. 

But the funny thing is that some of them have the remove button and some don't. 

I'm confused.


----------



## chilloutguy (May 25, 2007)

Can it be a setting thing. Cause why does it only show me how often I use the programs and the size of it.


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

As Elvandil said,can you reinstall them?If yes,then reinstall it and then uninstall.If no,then you should look forward for a third party uninstaller.Then look forward to this:-

http://www.ursoftware.com/uninstaller.htm

It's an excellent uninstaller.However,it is a shareware so if you don't mind spending a few bucks,this software is for you.But if you want a free uninstaller just like the Windows one,then get CCleaner or something of that sort.They have an inbuilt uninstaller which help you to uninstall files safely and easily.Good Luck.


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

Also,try this option to clear out the invalid Add/Remove entries.To do so,follow the steps:-

1)Open *RegSeeker* and to on the *Installed applications* tab.
2)In the sub-menu,select *Invalid Add/Remove entries*.
3)After the scan is complete,it will list all the invalid entries on your computer.
4)Press *Ctrl+A* to select all the entries.
5)Now press the *Delete* key to delete the entries.Make sure *Backup before deletion* box is checked.
6)It will prompt for a Backup name.Give one and click Ok.
7)It will delete the files and store a Backup.

Do this and report back here.Good Luck.


----------



## chilloutguy (May 25, 2007)

Thank you all. The problem is just that our building is flooded now hehehe. I have to see what is happening in the building and then I'll take care of my computer.

Thanks again and I'll get back to you to tell you if it worked.


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

No,can't be.Because you said you saw some of them with the Remove option.Therefore,I am cancelling this assumption.Maybe,you have really a large number of invalid entries.Try this:-

1)Download *RegSeeker* from any of the given locations.

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download2579.html
http://regseeker.en.softonic.com/
http://www.freewarefiles.com/program_9_100_9453.html
http://www.cnet.com.au/downloads/0,2...594470s,00.htm

2)Open *RegSeeker* and go on the *Clean the Registry* tab.
3)Check all the boxes and click *Ok*.
4)After the scan is complete,it will list all the invalid entries on your computer.
5)Press *Ctrl+A* to select all the entries.
6)Now press the *Delete* key to delete the entries.Make sure *Backup before deletion* box is checked.
7)It will prompt for a Backup name.Give one and click Ok.
8)It will delete the files and store a Backup.

In case something goes wrong and you have to restore your registry,do the following:-

1)Open the *RegSeeker* file.
2)Go to the *Backup* folder inside it.
3)There you will find a file with your suggested name.
4) Double click on it and it will ask if you want to add the information to your registry.
5)Say *Yes* to the prompt and your registry will be succesfully restored.

If the prompt doesn't come up,instead an *Open With* dialogue box pops up,do the following:-

1)Click the *Browse* button.
2)Locate the following:-

*X:/Windows/Regedit*
*(X stands for drive letter where Windows is installed.)*

3)Check the box which says *Always use the selected program to open this kind of file*.
4)Click *Ok* and you are done.


----------



## polak (Oct 12, 2003)

Should above suggestions be unsuccessful to resolve your issue, Add Remove Pro is another option you may want to consider.

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/Uninstallers/Add-Remove-Pro.shtml


----------



## kaytwelve (Jul 23, 2007)

hi im kay and i tried goku's method and it didnt work there are still programs that i cant remove is there any other way to remove this


----------



## kaytwelve (Jul 23, 2007)

i just trid the add/remove pro and it does show the programs i cant get off


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

Have you used external Non-Microsoft uninstalling utilities? If so, then which ones. I would recommend you try the following. See if any of them work for you or not:-

Revo Uninstaller
Your Uninstaller! 2006
Ashampoo Uninstaller 2 Platinum
Smarty Uninstaller 2007 Pro
Uninstall Manager
Absolute Uninstaller
CCleaner


----------

